# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Những bãi biển vỏ sò tuyệt đẹp của thế giới

## hangnt

*Hầu hết các bãi biển trên thế giới chủ yếu bao gồm các hạt cát, sạn, sỏi, đá cuội..., còn được cấu tạo hoàn toàn bằng vỏ sò thì rất hiếm. Được dạo bước trên một trong 4 bãi biển này là niềm mơ ước của những người yêu du lịch.

Bãi biển vỏ sò ở Western (Úc)*










Bãi biển vỏ sò Western nằm ở phía đông bắc cách thành phố Denham khoảng 45km, thuộc vịnh Shark của Tây Úc. Đây là bãi biển trắng tuyệt đẹp trải dài trên 120km, được tạo ra bởi hàng triệu vỏ sò nhỏ bé với bề dày lên đến 10m.

Nước biển của vùng vịnh L’haridon Bright có độ mặn tương đối cao do địa mạo và khí hậu địa phương hình thành nên. Độ mặn cao là môi trường lí tưởng cho những con sò sinh sôi nảy nở đến mức không thể kiểm soát, còn những loài ăn thịt tự nhiên khác không thể tồn tại trong môi trường khắc nghiệt này. Khi đến một độ tuổi nhất định, những con sò chết đi, chúng được nước biển tẩy rửa sạch sẽ, chỉ còn lại những chiếc vỏ và bị những con sóng đánh dạt vào bờ. Điều này đã xảy ra hàng nghìn năm nay nên bãi biển hoàn toàn bao phủ bởi vỏ sò tuyệt đẹp.

Vỏ sò cũng được hình thành từ đáy biển và trải dài hàng trăm mét tính từ bờ biển. Bãi biển Western có những vị trí rất cao mà nước biển không thể chạm tới, ở đây vỏ sò đã liên kết lại với nhau, hình thành nên một khối rắn chắc như xi măng.

Ngày nay, vỏ sò tại bờ biển này được chính quyền địa phương cho phép các doanh nghiệp khai thác theo giấy phép đặc biệt để sản xuất thức ăn giàu canxi cho gia cầm, khai thác vỏ để trang trí cho đẹp tại những khu vườn ươm hay rải vỏ ở những khu vực trồng rừng. Trong những năm gần đây thành phố Denham cũng bắt tay vào khai thác những khối vỏ cứng như xi măng tại bờ biển này để làm vật liệu xây dựng.

*Bãi biển vỏ sò tại đảo Sanibel của Florida (Mỹ)*






Hòn đảo Sanibel thu hút khách du lịch từ khắp nơi trên thế giới, một phần vì số lượng lớn những vỏ ốc, sò thường xuyên bị những con sóng đánh dạt vào bờ. Một trong những nguyên nhân khiến cho bãi biển tại hòn đảo này tích lũy một lượng lớn vỏ của loài hải sản là vì trong thực tế Sanibel là một hòn đảo rào cản (địa hình ven biển và một hệ thống hàng rào, dải cát tương đối hẹp song song với bờ biển đại lục), có hướng đông - tây trong khi hầu hết các hòn đảo là bắc - nam. Mô men xoắn đông - tây cuối phía nam của hòn đảo Sanibel hoạt động như một cái xẻng, xúc lên tất cả vỏ sò từ vùng vịnh Caribê và các vùng biển khác ở phía Nam.

Bãi biển vỏ sò đã mang đến một nền kinh tế ổn định cho cư dân tại hòn đảo Sanibel kể từ thời điểm người da đỏ Calusa sinh sống, và được đánh giá cao khả năng hợp nhất về văn hóa và kinh tế của đảo. Có từ 20 đến 30 nghìn du khách đến với Sanibel và hòn đảo láng giềng Captiva mỗi tuần vào mùa cao điểm. Họ đến đây để được thỏa mãn cái mong muốn đi bộ trên bãi biển vỏ sò tại hòn đảo Sanibel. Người ta thích diễu hành dọc theo những đụn cát cao gấp đôi trong một tư thế gập người xuống mà được gọi là “Sanibel Stoop” (Cúi khom ở Sanibel).

*Bãi biển vỏ sò ở hòn đảo núi lửa Saint Barthélemy (Pháp)*






Bãi biển vỏ sò ở đảo Saint Barthélemy hay còn được gọi là Grande Galet. Hòn đảo này là một điểm đến du lịch phổ biến của những người giàu có và nổi tiếng, nhất là vào mùa đông trong giai đoạn diễn ra lễ giáng sinh và năm mới.

Nhiều du khách và hành khách trên cuộc hành trình khám phá đảo bằng tàu du lịch hạng sang thường thích dạo bộ và nhặt nhạnh vỏ sò trên bãi biển của hòn đảo này mang về làm kỉ niệm. Bãi biển này tập hợp rất nhiều vỏ sò và ốc xà cừ độc đáo. Bãi biển vỏ sò liên tục thay đổi với màu sắc phong phú do những con sóng tạo ra.

*Bãi biển vỏ sò tại thị trấn Jeffrey Bay (Nam Phi)*






Jeffreys Bay là một thị trấn nằm ở tỉnh Eastern Cape của Nam Phi mặc dù không được ngoạn mục như bãi biển vỏ sò tại đảo Sanibel (Mỹ)  hay của Western (Úc), nhưng Jeffreys Bay nổi tiếng thế giới với bãi biển vỏ ốc phong phú và hải sản tuyệt vời. Bảo tàng vỏ sò của thị trấn hiện có hơn 600 loài vỏ đến từ nhiều vùng biển trên thế giới và nơi này được xem là một trong những bộ sưu tập vỏ lớn nhất ở Nam Phi, nó thu hút những người đam mê sưu tập vỏ sò đến từ khắp nơi trên thế giới.

Trong tháng 9 năm nay, thị trấn sẽ tổ chức lễ hội vỏ sò. Đây là lễ hội thường niên, được tổ chức hơn 20 năm nay và đã trở thành một lễ hội truyền thống dành cho gia đình, du khách địa phương từ khắp nơi trên đất nước tập trung về để làm lễ kỷ niệm vỏ sò trong nhiều hình dạng, kích thước và giá trị sử dụng.

Jeffeys Bay cũng là một điểm đến du lịch phổ biến cho những người đam mê môn thể thao lướt sóng. Thị trấn này là một trong 5 địa điểm lướt sóng nổi tiếng nhất trên thế giới được tổ chức vào tháng 7 hằng năm với tên gọi là “ Billabong Pro”.

----------


## littlegirl

nhiêù vỏ sò thế nhỉ? như là con người đổ ra ý

----------


## vaga_pro2006

Tuyệt quá
Tha hồ mà nhặt vỏ sò về làm quà  :cuoi:

----------


## h20love

oài, nhiều thế sang đây nhặt về bán đê

----------


## lunas2

thế này thì đi chân đất sao ra biên dc, nó đâm cho rách chân

----------


## jhonnyboy

bãi biển trong mơ của mình

----------


## loplipop

lắm vỏ sò quá điiiiiiii

----------

